# Grafted walnut bowl



## Barb (Sep 15, 2020)

I got this nice chunk of wood from @Burly Man awhile ago and finally got the opportunity to do something with it. A good friend of mine wanted an all natural walnut bowl with no epoxy.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 15, 2020)

Nice Barb I really like this one. The natural look is perfect

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 15, 2020)

I like the natural look too,I like the holes in it. Great bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2020)

All natural as in no finish either?
Still looks good....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 15, 2020)

Fantastic bowl! Natural was the correct choice for this piece of wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Sep 16, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> All natural as in no finish either?
> Still looks good....


No it still has a finish but I used Doctor's Woodshop walnut oil and wax finish. I thought it was fitting. That and I can't really get a glossy finish on this much live edge without spraying and I'm not set up for doing that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Sep 16, 2020)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 16, 2020)

Fascinating! First picture shows a wolf with its mouth open, looking to the left! Chuck


----------



## TXMoon (Sep 16, 2020)

Wow!!! I really like this one. The mix of the woods. The breaks, and cracks. everything.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Sep 16, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Fascinating! First picture shows a wolf with its mouth open, looking to the left! Chuck


Lol you're so right! :)


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 16, 2020)

Both the wood and your design work together very well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Sep 16, 2020)

Love this bowl, awesome job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Burly Man (Sep 16, 2020)

Nice bowl Barb! I can even see the graft line... awesome. Great work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 16, 2020)

Nice Barb!!! Wow, what a character!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 17, 2020)

Very cool looking bowl! Nice job,

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 17, 2020)

Nicely done! That’s a really nice way to show off a cool piece of walnut!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

